# December '17 MOTM Submission Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Weimerrj he's a funny guy !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Le bump. Any more nominations?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

@Tomko, for encouraging Patsy's reappearance.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

@Sunline Fan fer not disssapearing ...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@brian v cuz IT isn’t right Obama got the Nobel and bv didn’t (or did he...?)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

@Rivergoer I received something better than the Nobel ... 

Free will and the ability to choose where I am going . Plus I get to pull the trigger and not worry about a peace prize ..Obama deserved IT ............Trump gets to sign a bill finally ...........


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

brian v said:


> @*Rivergoer* I received something better than the Nobel ...
> 
> Free will and the ability to choose where I am going . Plus I get to pull the trigger and not worry about a peace prize ..Obama deserved IT ............Trump gets to sign a bill finally ...........


Yer right ‘bout freewill N choice .............I’ll toast 2 That

”If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice”

So fellow cruzenfiles ......ladeez & gents, b0ys n’ giRls ......make CT Great Again .......end 2017 with a bang ...........decide to vOTe for December motm, we need more than 7 votes this month ................................. Ask not what CruzeTalk can do for you, ask what you can do for @jblackburn ..

Okay J .....send in Epic Beard Man, I need a beat down (or. Perhaps a Jameson or 2 with bv)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> So fellow cruzenfiles ......ladeez & gents, b0ys n’ giRls ......make CT Great Again .......end 2017 with a bang ...........decide to vOTe for December motm, we need more than 7 votes this month ................................. Ask not what CruzeTalk can do for you, ask what you can do for @*jblackburn* ..


Sup @*Rivergoer*...no need to ask. You can make - @*jblackburn* cookies!



Rivergoer said:


> Okay J .....send in Epic Beard Man, I need a beat down (or. Perhaps a Jameson or 2 with bv)












That good enough?

Just remember, it's better to be pissed off than pissed on!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I should grow a beard and ride the bus .................................................................


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> I should grow a beard and ride the bus .................................................................


To go surf the mavericks?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

brian v said:


> I should grow a beard and ride the bus .................................................................


That wuznt u?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> That wuznt u?


No, so far he's been taking out people exclusively with his rAcE rEd MuStAnG.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sup @*Rivergoer*...no need to ask. You can make - @*jblackburn* cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choc chip for J ........sNickerDoodles fer @brian v

And yes I concur after nearly pissing on me self watching the Beard Man dust up that bein pissed OFF rather than ON is better


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Choc chip for J ........sNickerDoodles fer @*brian v*


And also white chocolate chip for JJ @Jukebox Juliet. Because she likes putting white stuff in her mouth.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sunline Fan said:


> And also white chocolate chip for JJ @*Jukebox Juliet* . Because she likes putting white stuff in her mouth.


:signlol:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sunline Fan said:


> And also white chocolate chip for JJ @*Jukebox Juliet*. Because she likes putting white stuff in her mouth.


Smow?

Anyway, speaking of Sunline, I think I just passed one of those buses on I-10 near Palm Springs and the driver’s beard was epic.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Smow?
> 
> Anyway, speaking of Sunline, I think I just passed one of those buses on I-10 near Palm Springs and the driver’s beard was epic.


Nah. I mean maybe in a bind, but unlikely. I will correct myself, *warm, gooey white stuff in her mouth.

Did you challenge the driver to a coal rolling contest?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

What’s this now?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> What’s this now?


Sup JJ? 

Me thinks @Sunline Fan is nominating @Jukebox Juliet for MOTM .......yeah, that’s IT.....


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Jukebox Juliet said:
> 
> 
> > What’s this now?
> ...



Hey guys 
It’s been forever! This site/app don’t work well on my phone ? CruzeTalk needs a discord! ??

Miss you all, everyone having a good holiday so far?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Ugh, I see it doesn’t like my emojis either. Lol


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Hey guys
> It’s been forever! This site/app don’t work well on my phone ? CruzeTalk needs a discord! ??
> 
> Miss you all, everyone having a good holiday so far?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/193834-gamer-thread-5.html#post2904842

Second post 

I thought about it....no one said anything....


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Hey guys
> It’s been forever! This site/app don’t work well on my phone ? CruzeTalk needs a discord! ??
> 
> Miss you all, everyone having a good holiday so far?


OMGITSJJ!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> What’s this now?


Ahh is that yer Daughter ? Dang she got big since the last time me were there !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Jukebox Juliet said:
> 
> 
> > What’s this now?
> ...


Sup Brian. I better not hear you’ve been Netflix and chilling with JJ !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

EHHH Jon .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> EHHH Jon .


Because @Tomko and I might have to come hunt you down!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Because @*Tomko* and I might have to come hunt you down!


 @*brian v* has been at the top of my list of CT people to meet in real life and shake hands. Always hoped that he and @*Eddy Cruze* would one day make for charming dinner guests and engaging conversationalists who would regail me with their many adventures of lives well-lived. And I bow in their general direction acknowledging their notable achievements as I stand in pale comparison.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So me class has evolved . Into what an elaborate fool hardy yet extraordinary , excitable and creative Smurfs .........


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> So me class has evolved . Into what an elaborate fool hardy yet extraordinary , excitable and creative Smurfs .........


Daddy - @jblackburn should be proud of all of us, especially for behaving like we have! Behaving is a relative term of course.

Maybe if I win this here contest, @AshleyfromFacebook and I can rock around the Christmas tree?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have not got COTM yet either .


----------

